

Ask HN: Work visas for US startups. - dreamux

If I get funding for my startup in the Valley (and subsequently re-inc in Delaware), which work visas would be available to me as a founder?<p>Its my understanding that there are requirements for pay, title, and job history (the job has to have existed for 12 months previously) in order to qualify for a T1N (I'm from Canada), none of which would apply for a startup founder.  Also, the process to obtain an H1B is expensive and extremely time consuming, and also follows similar requirements to the T1N.<p>Any advice is appreciated.
======
julianc
I'm in the same situation, but I'm from Romania. I emailed the embassy with
the details and they said I should apply for an E2 investor visa - you can
read more about it on the US State Dept. website. As long as you own the
majority of the company, you should be able to legally stay in the US and work
for the company.

However I think you need some proof that you got funded to apply for the visa,
for example we are waiting for an acceptance letter (if we get accepted
obviously) from the startup accelerators we have applied to. After we have the
letter we will apply for the visa.

~~~
dreamux
Thanks, I'd never heard of this visa but it sounds like exactly what I need!

------
kevinbedard
Find yourself a pretty Cali girl and marry her ;)

But seriously, I'm kind of in the middle of this situation, I currently am on
a TN Visa valid for 3 years, that allows me to work for the my company only.
So there is no way I can have a second official/part-time job on the side for
a startup and I want to do that and help startups getting better visual
quality (I'm a graphic designer).

If I find more info I'll let you know I'm doing my research.

------
kodeshpa
Immigration For Startups, this may be helpful to u .
<http://christophergolda.com/immigration-for-startups>

------
curt
The House (Congress) is working on a new Visa class for Entrepreneurs that
want to start businesses in the US. Sadly I don't think it'll pass in time for
you.

------
martinshen
I am in a very similar boat. Luckily, I can apply for opt in my first year
then do tn1

